# unbound timeout and transitioning error



## mike99 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello,

I just installed unbound and now trying it in production after first local test seem fine.

Now that there's some load on it, we now see several timeout (around 1 every 30 requests) and lot of error in log but can't find this error on google.

```
unbound[54539] error: transitioning to response state sans response
```
This was written in log around 101086 times maybe 30 minutes.

Version is 9.0, net.inet.icmp.icmplim have been raise so dmesg don't report any error about this. I know this sysctl can affect bind so I raised it. Unbound version is the paquage available so 1.4.13

I tried to start it with -v -d but no error are shown on screen.


```
netstat -m
1034/1786/2820 mbufs in use (current/cache/total)
1030/982/2012/25600 mbuf clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
1030/890 mbuf+clusters out of packet secondary zone in use (current/cache)
0/151/151/12800 4k (page size) jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
0/0/0/6400 9k jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
0/0/0/3200 16k jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
2318K/3014K/5333K bytes allocated to network (current/cache/total)
0/0/0 requests for mbufs denied (mbufs/clusters/mbuf+clusters)
0/0/0 requests for jumbo clusters denied (4k/9k/16k)
0/0/0 sfbufs in use (current/peak/max)
0 requests for sfbufs denied
0 requests for sfbufs delayed
0 requests for I/O initiated by sendfile
0 calls to protocol drain routines
```

Unbound is also complaining about not enough port available when starting the service, that it's over 1024 and that only around 200-300 are available. I have a dual core + hyper-threading so 4 core and configured it to 4 thread. Each thread by default use up to 256 ports but there are not enough left.

NSD is installed on the same device but listen on a other port and unbound query nsd for local DNS.

Anybody can help on this ?

Thanks.


----------

